# General Category > Creative Area >  Growing your own veg

## Angie

Ok so I know a lot of people will have small gardens or even balconies etc if living in flats but there are still ways to grow your own veg etc, 

Here is a link that has a lot of ideas in it

http://www.sunset.com/garden/fruits-...etable-gardens

also if you have gardens a lot of people have their own chickens so that they have their own fresh eggs, and the coop and pen dont have to take up a lot of space just need to be fox/animal proof

http://allotment-garden.org/garden-d...f-poultry-run/


once you have your coop and fencing and your pots and seeds, if you dont use pesticides and go organic it can save a lot of money on things like food, especially fresh food such as veg and some fruits, herbs salads and eggs.

----------


## Angie

Going to put this here aswell  as I find it really interesting

http://www.allotment-garden.org/food/index.php

----------


## Suzi

Great links hun, ty for sharing!

----------

Angie (11-05-14)

----------


## The_Scientist

this might be of interest too, i'm trying it this year on my parents' roof  :): 
http://www.victoriananursery.co.uk/H...isters_Method/

----------

Angie (09-01-15),Suzi (09-01-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

Ive heard, as a tactic for keeping birds away from seedlings, that theyre repelled by reflective objects, so some tin foil or blank CDs arranged strtegically could be helpful, and tin cans attached to a string/wire fence so that they rattle when they land is also supposed to work.

----------

Angie (16-02-15),Suzi (16-02-15)

----------


## OldMike

I'm trying to get part of my garden back as a vegetable plot as it used to be years ago.

Rotavated it twice couple of months ago ready for next year but lots of grass seems to be growing already. Looks like there will be more grass on it by spring than is on my lawns which are inches thick in moss, can a gardener ever win  :Swear:

----------


## Angie

thought this would be interesting for some

http://www.diycraftproject.com/2016/...w-at-home.html

----------

Suzi (02-03-16)

----------


## OldMike

As a kid I used to do that with carrot tops put them in a saucer of water and you got all the ferny type carrot leaves growing, looked really nice.

----------


## OldMike

Weather so changeable will I ever get my potatoes planted? Got a step further yesterday till the monsoon arrived leaving my garden looking like a paddy field and me looking like a drowned rat.  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you should be planting rice rather than potatoes?  :(rofl):

----------


## Trying hard

oh my youngest loves planting and growing things but we seem to have a big issue with soil. Where we are now is only a 2 year old build and used to be flats before the house was built. We dont seem to have much soil it seems very stoney.

Not sure what it is but we start the plants in plant post in the house and when they have started to grow well we plant the outside using the same compost that we planted them with indoors but they seem to still die within an week or 2 outside. not sure what we are doing wrong

----------


## Suzi

I'd plant in pots until I worked out what it is, but then I'm a rubbish gardener! I love it, but I'm just not very good at it.

----------


## Angie

Sadly on a lot of new builds the builders leave the rubble and then put a bare amount of soil over it and then grass, its a case of either digging out the rubble or maybe having raised beds.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

My dad does very well growing veg like courgettes, cucumbers, tomatoes and spinach just using cheap plastic planters, or troughs I think they're also called.

----------


## Trying hard

yeah think thats the case Angie think its bare top soil.  may have to make a project of making raised beds for the plants with the youngest.

Does he grow them right the way to he fruit in the planters Hugo?

----------


## Hugo-agogo

> Does he grow them right the way to he fruit in the planters Hugo?


He does, the planters were toppling over with the weight and he used sticks and string to hold them up!

----------


## The_Scientist

Wilkos do tomato, strawberry and potato bags that work well for me. I've tomatoes, peppers and chillis, sweetcorn, beans, cucumbers, squash dahlias, lilies and sunflowers in them and never had them topple over. They're not the most attractive and there's *some* danger of them drying out (but if you fill them properly with soil there's usually enough in there to keep the moisture in), but they do the job and they're dirt cheap. 

raised beds will look better and be more of a project though, but might be an idea for starting things off before the beds are finished  :):

----------

Suzi (20-06-16)

----------


## Angie

Thought would add this here as your saving money by not having to buy again once you get enough growing 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/caroltan/he...egetables-agai

----------

OldMike (11-12-16),Suzi (11-12-16)

----------


## OldMike

Good idea Angie.

----------

